# Replacement resident registration certificate (green)



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi. 
Just looking for a bit of advice.
My bag was stolen with my green nie paper in last year, and I now need the original copy for something.
Is it as easy as just going back to the police station to get a copy? I have also moved address, so this will need to be changed. 
Any help much appreciated  thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VPN said:


> Hi.
> Just looking for a bit of advice.
> My bag was stolen with my green nie paper in last year, and I now need the original copy for something.
> Is it as easy as just going back to the police station to get a copy? I have also moved address, so this will need to be changed.
> Any help much appreciated  thanks.


AAAARGGHHHHHHH! You don't mean 'NIE paper' but certificate of residence or 'residencia'. The NIE paper is white.

I know that I'm being a pedant but I think it's important to get it right for 'newbies'. It's confusing enough as it is.


As I understand it, go back to the same office that the original (lost) one was issued and apply for a copy. I would say, start the process again and get a new one with the correct address but this may be problematical given the new requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> Hi.
> Just looking for a bit of advice.
> My bag was stolen with my green nie paper in last year, and I now need the original copy for something.
> Is it as easy as just going back to the police station to get a copy? I have also moved address, so this will need to be changed.
> Any help much appreciated  thanks.


I agree with snikpoh - you would usually return to the office which originally issued it - if you need the address changed you obviously need proof of new address


can you confirm that you mean the resident certificate which is green, & not the NIE paper (which as snikpoh says is white) - & I'll amend the thread title to avoid confusion


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think that you need to go to the police to report that the bag and its contents have been stolen and then, with a copy of that report (denuncia), go to get a new one...
Perhaps Jojo could confirm 'cos I seem to remember that she lost hers a while ago


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think that you need to go to the police to report that the bag and its contents have been stolen and then, with a copy of that report (denuncia), go to get a new one...
> Perhaps Jojo could confirm 'cos I seem to remember that she lost hers a while ago


that's a good point - I had to do that when my passport disappeared, so that I could get a new one


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, so sorry. I do mean the resedencia. Sorry for confusion.

I did report the bag stolen along with the contents, passport, phone etc.

Thanks for the info, I'll pop along to torremolinos tomorrow and see how I get on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> Yes, so sorry. I do mean the resedencia. Sorry for confusion.
> 
> I did report the bag stolen along with the contents, passport, phone etc.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll pop along to torremolinos tomorrow and see how I get on.


thread title changed


----------

